# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  یه کامپوننت بسیار زیبا برای فرم(حتما دانلود کن)

## ali_habibi1384

اینم کامپوننت نور متحرک که بوسیله خودم طراحی شده. شما می تونید به صورت زیر انواع نورها رو در سطح شکل حرکت بدید. منتظر ورژنهای بعدی باشید.
قابلیتها :
ColorRGB = از سه متغیر تشکیل شده اولی شدت رنگ قرمز دومی شدت رنگ سبز و سومی شدت رنگ آبی ، توجه داشته باشید برای رنگی که می خواهید بصورت نور حرکت کند باید "؟" بگذارید.
MidSpace = شکافی میان نوار باز می کند تا تیتر یا نوشته ای در آن بنویسید.
SpeedMove =  سرعت حرکت نور را تعیین می کند که بین 1 تا 500 است.
برای کاملتر شدن آن منتظر نظراتتان هستم.

----------


## VB.SOS

با تشكر از كنترل قشنگت
اي كاش امكان اين رو ميزاشتي كه نور از كنترل خارج بشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> با تشكر از كنترل قشنگت
> اي كاش امكان اين رو ميزاشتي كه نور از كنترل خارج بشه


 اتفاقا ورژن بعدی برنامه رو میخوام همین قابلیت رو اضافه کنم.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

ميشه طرز كار باهاش رو بگيد 
من هر كاري مي كنم 
اون كاري كه بايد انجام بده رو انجام نميده !!!
شايد مشكل از pc ‌منه !!
كار خاصي بايد انجام داد وقتي روي فرم مي زاريم كنترل رو ؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

کار خاصی نداره. توضیحاتی که بالا دادم کافیه. شما اگه همون کنترل رو روی صفحه بزاری رنگ آخری که توی نمونه هست نمایش داده میشه.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

اين تمام چيزيه كه من مي بينم ! اين خط سفيد كنترل شماست روي فرم من
رجيستر هم كردم

----------


## saeid12

این کنترل نه رنگش عوض میشه نه چیزی 
بدرد من که نخورد.
لطفا نواقص رو برطرف کنید.
البته مرسی از اینکه به فکر ما هم هستید.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> این کنترل نه رنگش عوض میشه نه چیزی 
> بدرد من که نخورد.
> لطفا نواقص رو برطرف کنید.
> البته مرسی از اینکه به فکر ما هم هستید.


شما کاربر تازه واردی توقعی نیست. هنوز باید کار کنی تا کار کردن با ابزارها رو یاد بگیری. طرز استفاده از ابزار رو بالا توضیح دادم . یادگیریش بعهده خودته.
اگه بدرد بخود نبود اینهمه تشکر نداشت! پس اینکه بدرد می خوره یا نه یه نظر شخصیه.
خرد یارتان باد!

----------


## Dr.Bronx

ظاهرا جوابي براي سوال من نبود نه ؟
فكر مي كنم توي عكس مشخص باشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> ظاهرا جوابي براي سوال من نبود نه ؟
> فكر مي كنم توي عكس مشخص باشه


من نمی دونم شما چه توقعی از این کامپوننت داری؟
مگه توی تاپیکم من چیز دیگه ای علاوه بر این قابلیتها گفتم؟ "یه نور متحرک". شما چی می خواستی ببینی؟

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> من نمی دونم شما چه توقعی از این کامپوننت داری؟
> مگه توی تاپیکم من چیز دیگه ای علاوه بر این قابلیتها گفتم؟ "یه نور متحرک". شما چی می خواستی ببینی؟


آخه من همون رو هم نمي بينم !!!!!!!!!!!
شما عكسي كه من گرفتم رو ببين

----------


## ali_habibi1384

من منظورتونو متوجه نمی شم! اگه برنامه من مشکل داره چرا دیگران چیزی نگفتند؟!

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> من منظورتونو متوجه نمی شم! اگه برنامه من مشکل داره چرا دیگران چیزی نگفتند؟!


ميشه بگين من كي همچين حرفي زدم ؟
من كه گفتم حتي شايد ايراد از سيستم من باشه
پرسيدم شايد خودتون يا كسه ديگه به اين مشكل برخورده باشه و راه حل رو بلد باشه
حالا هم كه ظاهرا كسي نمي دونه

----------


## hossein.e

دوست عزیز برنامه رو سیستم من اجرا شد و مشکلی نداشت
دوست عزیز ما    Dr.Bronx  هم منظوری نداشت که شماناراحت شدین
 بابت فعالیت خوبتون از شماتشکر میکنم دوست من

----------


## emperor_vb6

اگه نور رو رفت و برگشتی بزارید خیلی با حال میشه. یعنی یه قابلیت جدید واسه اون بزارید . این کامپوننت هم مثل بقیه کامپوننتهتون با حال و کاربردی هستش. من واسه چندتا از برنامه هام استفاده کردم و به جلوه اومده . مخصوصا اینکه خاصیت midspace  واسش گذاشتید واسه گذاشتن نوشته.

----------


## programernew

ممنون. شما همه تاپیکهاتون خوب و عالیه.

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

دست شما درد نکه خوب چیزی درست کردی

ولی یک مشکل داره ان هم اینکه در تقییر دادن رنگ یک کمی مشکل است 
اگر می توانی انتخاب رنگ ان را بر حسب جدول comman doalog بگذاری خیلی خوب و راحت می شود

----------


## y.saied

منتظر نسخه جدیدش هستم

----------

